# New (used) Delta Table Saw



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

*Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*

Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).

well to make a long story a bit shorter, i went in and submitted my offer of $375 and now i'm the proud, walking on air, owner of a delta unisaw with a 50"biesemeyer fence. i'm so excited, can't wait to go pick it up. i ended up selling my old craftsman to a friend for 150 so that offset my already ridiculously low price even more. if someone would chime in on this i'd be gratefull. my old craftsman had a full cast iron top, 24" fence that is almost perfectly straight up and down, 3 hp motor belt drive, and has worked well for me but i just couldn't pass up the delta for that price. anyway do ya'll think 150 for my craftsman is a decent price to charge?

i'll be posting pictures of the delta just as soon as i go pick it up. that's all for now but i was so pumped about it that i just had to share my excitement with my lumberjock fam.

thanks for reading ya'll,

~isaac


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


Tool prices vary so much from area to area it's hard to say if that was low or not. I don't think you could find a Uni in my area for less than $500 unless something was really wrong with it.

That said you got a good saw for $225 all in, which is less than half of the above price I mentioned. So good job, stop second guessing yourself.


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


i was mainly just second guessing my selling price on the craftsman. wanted to see if everyone thought i was letting it go for good price or if i was charging too much. tell me what ya think…


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


You got a helluva deal and I think the price on the craftsman is reasonable too!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


its a great deal. If all that needs to work works, get it set up and use it well. Congrats.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


Very nice find!!! Pick up a copy of "the tablesaw book" and learn how to dial in the performance on that saw and you'll be very happy.

Simple equation: Older Delta Unisaw that needs a little TLC > New Craftsman


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


The price you got on the Craftsman was a good one. Mine is 10 years old and I would love to get that for it when I decide to pull the trigger on upgrading it (of course my wife will have to give me an advance on my allowance).


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


Dude! You rock!

Now go cut some wood. But don't get too crazy. Take some time to learn about that tool and be safe 

And go cut some wood.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


Keep and eye on my blogs and videos. I will be making a table saw safety video for the students in my class who miss the in class demo. We have a unisaw that is about 30 years old, and for the most part, a little WD and the thing runs great. Would love to have a sawstop for the safety feature, but that is $5k that can be used on other machinery since they guy that just retired owned half of the equipment in our 2 shops. Video on the saw will probably be later this year. We don't cover the table saw in the general shop class until January. The advance class students will just have to stay after school if they missed the video last week.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


Woodchips,
I think Tom is on the mark with his advice. I have a unisaw and love it. But even an older well built Unisaw that has been heavily used in a commercial/educational setting probably needs some tuning up. Look for play in the bearings abd/or worn belts. A good cleaning, a greaseless lubrication of the trunion gears, set up to make sure there is minimal run out, and square rip fence. Lots of other little things to check but it tackled methodically You will have a nice cadillac when you're done. Like Tom says get a good book or video on the process or go to The WoodWhisperer site on setting up a table saw. Try to get the original owners manual if possible, knowledge is power.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


Take the money and run !! Congrats on your new to you toy : ) You surprised me by stating that the Craftsman has a 3HP motor on it ….is it 220volt ?


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


dusty,
no the craftsman is a 110v, and i may need to look at the motor itself to see if it's actually 3 hp or if that's 3 hp peak output, not sure but i do know that the saw is prob around 15 years old. as i said above it does have a cast iron table and cast iron wings and craftsman doesn't seem to put that on any more of their saws unless you're ready to plop down 700 odd bucks. i'll check on the motor for you though, cause now you've got me interested.


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


by the way, just in case anyone's interested, they do have a slightly newer 3 phase delta unisaw that they'd prob let go for 500 even. it's got the same fence on it (50" biesemeyer) and i believe its between 10 to 14 years old. let me know and i can make sure they don't sell it right away.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


One upgrade I recommend if not already done, is a v-link belt.


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


i have heard great things about the v-link and i had planned on upgrading my craftsman with it so now i will definitely be putting one on the delta. and i went and looked more closely at it this morning and it doesn't actually say unisaw, rather it is a delta tilting arbor saw, and it is a right tilt. i have used bth left tilt and right tilt and in fact the first cabinet shop where i learned how to use a table saw, they were both left tilt, so that will be nice to get back to.

Dusty,
i looked more closely at the motor on the craftsman and even though it says 3 HP on the front the motor specs actually say 1.5 hp. so i'm assuming that number on the front of the tablesaw means 3 hp peak development.

in the next installment of this blog i hope to have some pics to post so everybody can see it.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


Woodchips,

I am very confident the HP rating on your craftsman table saw is a peak output rating. The saw I replaced my craftsman with is also a 3HP, and there is a W-O-R-L-D of difference. Get that thing tuned up and you will be shocked. By the way, you go a very fair price for your saw, and a steal for the Uni. The police are coming to your house as we speak!


----------



## kansas (Apr 7, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fantastic deal. I bought a used (although only a few years old) unisaw with the 50in rails but it has the delta fence and I paid 3 times that price. I still think it was a fair price after going from a benchtop saw to the cabinet saw. Interesting what everyone says about the link belts. I think I'll see how long the v-belts last before I change.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got a good saw, I have a Delta Unisaw that I am restoring.


----------



## landon (Oct 16, 2009)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


actually i think you should be happy you got rid off your crafstman saw so easily…..after 15 years of use it seems to me you got your money,s worth…..as far as the unisaw, it is a good price if you consider that the school didn't have to advertise it or take time to sell it they also got a good deal fot it…so you are happy and they are happy….only thing that is left now for you to do is to pick up that saw …put it to work …and let us know how it works….which it is the ultimate test …..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Delta Unisaw...so excited!!!*
> 
> Well lumberjocks I just had to share my good fortune / blessing (whatever term you prefer) with ya'll. While I'm going to school I'm working for the Plant Services dept of the university in the carpentry dept. It's pretty much the perfect job for me and i use it as my stress relief from school work. the carpentry dept is the most called on dept when things go wrong cause we can fix anything, right? well needless to say we get around campus quite a bit and the other day my buddy and i stopped off at the woodshop on campus to see their new set of SawStop saws (they got two of them). I asked the director of the shop what they did with their old saws and he replied that they were in storage and he was trying to sell them and was i interested? well who wouldn't be? they were older Delta Unisaws both had full 50" Biesemeyer fences. Well after spending considerable time talking to the guy that has been there for about 17 years (almost the full life of these saws) he was able to tell me all about the single phase unit that i was interested in. it's a great saw, i mean sure it's been used by students but he kept it in premium condition as much as possible, always making the needed repairs, replacing belts, mending the fence each time a student would shove it against the spinning saw blade (you get the idea).
> 
> ...


congrats on the upgrade.


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

*Here it is...now gotta clean it up.*

Well I was finally able to go pick the saw up and I'm every bit as excited as I was when I first bought it. I'm going to be doing a bit of work on it before using it. I need to rebuild the right wing extension and I'm going to build a router table into it. I also need to give it a good cleaning inside and lube it with some sort of dry lube (any suggestions?).

The cast iron surface has some very minor rust spots that will need to be removed, what would be the best way to remove that? I was thinking of just using dry steel wool pads (any better suggestions?).

When I picked it up, I realized it was missing a part of the blade guard so I'll be checking with the shop to get that also. And if the picture is clear enough, does anybody have any experience with the magnetic on/off switch that is installed on it? I've never seen a magnetic switch before so just asking. I think I'll relocate the switch down to the left side of the table underneath the fence rail, seems to be a more intuitive place rather than where it currently is.

It is sitting on my shop made portable base since I couldn't shell out 200 for the really nice one, of course I'll be adding better supports once I rebuild the right side table wing.

I also got a scrap of some solid surface corian type stuff and and going to make a new zero clearence insert.

here's a few shots of my new baby!


From New Delta TableSaw


From New Delta TableSaw


From New Delta TableSaw


From New Delta TableSaw


From New Delta TableSaw


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Here it is...now gotta clean it up.*
> 
> Well I was finally able to go pick the saw up and I'm every bit as excited as I was when I first bought it. I'm going to be doing a bit of work on it before using it. I need to rebuild the right wing extension and I'm going to build a router table into it. I also need to give it a good cleaning inside and lube it with some sort of dry lube (any suggestions?).
> 
> ...


I used CRC Moly lube (spray) on my saw that I recently rebuilt. It is a dry lube so shouldn't attact too much saw dust. The wheels turn smoother than they ever did.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Here it is...now gotta clean it up.*
> 
> Well I was finally able to go pick the saw up and I'm every bit as excited as I was when I first bought it. I'm going to be doing a bit of work on it before using it. I need to rebuild the right wing extension and I'm going to build a router table into it. I also need to give it a good cleaning inside and lube it with some sort of dry lube (any suggestions?).
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks for the pics…I'm on a self-imposed "new tool hiatus" so thanks for letting me live vicariously through you!

Great deal ya got there, congrats!


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Here it is...now gotta clean it up.*
> 
> Well I was finally able to go pick the saw up and I'm every bit as excited as I was when I first bought it. I'm going to be doing a bit of work on it before using it. I need to rebuild the right wing extension and I'm going to build a router table into it. I also need to give it a good cleaning inside and lube it with some sort of dry lube (any suggestions?).
> 
> ...


As far as cleaning the table goes…

I took instructions from OWWM and used single-edged razor blades to scrape rust from the table. From the pictures, your table looks good enough to maybe skip this step. I had some bad pitting and rust that I treated with phosphoric acid. Phosphoric acid leaves a grey coating that I found easily removed with the next step. Again, from the pictures your table doesn't look bad enough to need this.

Rather than steel wool, per OWWM I used the green scratchy (Scotch Brite?) pads with WD40 in an orbital sander. They remove less metal and tend to leave the original machining marks. If you get real heavy-handed, though, it will leave little swirls. It truly makes the table look very like it did when it left the factory.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Here it is...now gotta clean it up.*
> 
> Well I was finally able to go pick the saw up and I'm every bit as excited as I was when I first bought it. I'm going to be doing a bit of work on it before using it. I need to rebuild the right wing extension and I'm going to build a router table into it. I also need to give it a good cleaning inside and lube it with some sort of dry lube (any suggestions?).
> 
> ...


I would sand the table with an orbital sander working down to very fine grit believe me it works I have domne it before.Alistair


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

woodchips said:


> *Here it is...now gotta clean it up.*
> 
> Well I was finally able to go pick the saw up and I'm every bit as excited as I was when I first bought it. I'm going to be doing a bit of work on it before using it. I need to rebuild the right wing extension and I'm going to build a router table into it. I also need to give it a good cleaning inside and lube it with some sort of dry lube (any suggestions?).
> 
> ...


I too am envious, a little cleaning and tuning and that baby should last for years to come.


----------



## jlsmitty (Jul 7, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Here it is...now gotta clean it up.*
> 
> Well I was finally able to go pick the saw up and I'm every bit as excited as I was when I first bought it. I'm going to be doing a bit of work on it before using it. I need to rebuild the right wing extension and I'm going to build a router table into it. I also need to give it a good cleaning inside and lube it with some sort of dry lube (any suggestions?).
> 
> ...


I have a Unisaw about this same vintage, my wife bought it for my 50th bd 20 years ago. I added the Incra TS fence and have router table on one end and can use the fence with it also. I am sure that you will enjoy your saw as much as I have, it is a nice piece of machinery, I have had no problems with it in the 20 years I have had it. Here in Florida I have to keep the top waxed to prevent rust but the waxing makes it work nicer anyway. I am sure that yours will clean up like new, enjoy

Smitty


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

woodchips said:


> *Here it is...now gotta clean it up.*
> 
> Well I was finally able to go pick the saw up and I'm every bit as excited as I was when I first bought it. I'm going to be doing a bit of work on it before using it. I need to rebuild the right wing extension and I'm going to build a router table into it. I also need to give it a good cleaning inside and lube it with some sort of dry lube (any suggestions?).
> 
> ...


Nice looking saw.


----------

